# More activity in this forum?



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

Is there any way to possibly partner with another DIY community and have more activity in the Home DIY forum? I check this page several times a day just hoping that someone has a problem that i'd be able to help with and its disappointing that i rarely get to put my knowledge to work to help people willing to fix their own stuff.

Just a thought,
This is the only forum on the board where i could be considered an asset and the threads are so few and far between I'd like to see more of them.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Got to remember that this is primarily a computer help forum. DYI/auto is just a little side line for us.

I have been around many forums for many years and just not see them establishing a partnership with another forum, as a rule.

I nice friendly DIY site, that I am member of is:

http://www.handymanwire.com

BG


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Stedman said:


> Is there any way to possibly partner with another DIY community and have more activity in the Home DIY forum? I check this page several times a day just hoping that someone has a problem that i'd be able to help with and its disappointing that i rarely get to put my knowledge to work to help people willing to fix their own stuff.
> 
> Just a thought,
> This is the only forum on the board where i could be considered an asset and the threads are so few and far between I'd like to see more of them.


Just a thought from a fellow do-it-yourself person. 

Have you considered general posting about some issues that are normal for many of us who do things ourselves. These posts could be like some ways to do things that homeowners commonly come across in owning a home. Here are some sample suggestions:

Examples:

How do you solder copper fittings, where to place the torch, how to clean the joint, flux type and application, soft cooper vs hard cooper...and the list goes on...etc...etc...

How to use PEX, how to put on the joint clamps, cutting methods, gate installation, using crimpers, how to use the EZ joint (push on joint)...tips and tricks you have learned...etc...etc...

What to do if your dryer stops heating...heating elements, idler pulley installation and function, belts on dryers and how to get to them....and the list goes on.

How to patch drywall, joints, hole patching, etc....and the list goes on.​
What I am saying is that this might help to generate some interest in topics similar to those.


----------



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

actually yes Tumbleweed, i sent a PM to Donald earlier today about me possibly doing some articles for the site. Thanks for the tips though.

Unfortunately for me my area of knowledge is generally regarded as dangerous for people who aren't trained in the field. My background is in residential/light commercial/retail commercial/industrial electricity, And i have a lot of experience in the HVACR field as well ranging from dorm room mini-fridges to 1,000,000+ btu chiller systems. Pretty much if it has a compressor and refrigerant in it i'm experienced in troubleshooting/repairing the problems. Things like this are usually something that people are afraid to work on themselves so they call a repairman and then i end up going to them rather than explaining how they can fix it themselves.

If anyone knows of a different site i'd be better suited for please let me know, I'll never abandon this place because its provided me with so much computer help but the only areas that i'm able to return the favors in would be the Home DIY section and the problems that are posted here are few and far between.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

HVAC... cool. That is one of my interests, too. Just as a DIY guy and my experience is limited to replacing automotive compressors and condensers (including 1 black death flush/repair) and charging my home a/c system. I'm about to ramp it up to the next level, tho, by replacing my home a/c indoor coil. It has a 1/2# per year leak. Not major but might as well fix it and I got a TXV coil that will actually improve my unit's efficiency a tad. Also plan to get my EPA Class II license sometime soon.

Stedman, you will see an occasional a/c thread in "automotive support". Maybe we will see some here in the home section in the future?


----------



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

Thats not necessarily always true, the efficiency of a unit or SEER rating can only really be improved by replacing the entire evaporator coil as well as the condensor coil. Im not saying that it wont make your system seem to run better by running a colder evaporator but the actual efficiency rating wont necessarily be much it any better.


----------

